# Loyola Feature Film Screenwriting



## r98kc5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone heard back yet?


----------



## chg706 (Apr 13, 2011)

I heard back two days ago that I'm accepted. Does anyone know of a good place to live around there?


----------



## skipper (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm second year screenwriting at LMU. There are a few options for living in the area around LMU. 

There are a few apartment complexes in the Westchester area, and it seems like prices usually start around 850/month and go up from there. Some places are fully furnished, others are not. Some people in the surrounding community also rent rooms in their homes to students, and the cost tends to be a bit lower because they usually include utilities in the set rent price.

Many students live in the surrounding areas as well--Playa del Rey, Playa Vista, Marina del Rey, Culver City, Inglewood, etc. Part of your choice depends on whether or not you plan to bike or walk to school at all.

Once you're set up with your official school login information, I'd recommend looking at this site--

http://och.lmu.edu/

You can search for people looking for roommates, or just use it to find the names of apartments where students are living.


----------



## chg706 (Apr 13, 2011)

Skipper-- Thanks a lot for answering my question. How are you liking the program? I'm worried about the cost of the program and paying for a third year. Do you think a third year is justified?


----------



## skipper (Apr 13, 2011)

I had that same worry but I do think that a third year is justified. It can be a little annoying to think of going a third year, especially on those days where you just want to be done with school.

I'm not sure how two-year programs work, but coming from a three-year standpoint it seems like it would be much more stressful to cram all that work into two years. Things are a little more spread out with three years, plus it gives time to go through the re-write process with a professor, which I'm not sure they do at other schools. It's also more time for internships, more time to explore television writing, etc. 

They've changed the program a little bit, but I think it still works the same way--if you finish your required courses in your first two years, then you only take two courses third year, thesis and internship. Since we pay per credit, fewer credits means lower cost.

The other benefit right now is that it gives us a little more time to ride out the recession.


----------



## skipper (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry for not answering the first part of the question, I was trying to finish up assignments and didn't have much time.

I'm really enjoying the program. It's a perfect size--there's 12 in my year, and I think 10 in the year behind us. Our professors have all been great--very helpful and always willing to meet outside of class if necessary. And I've actually really enjoyed all of my electives (usually film history courses). 

It is a lot of work, but I guess that should be expected of a graduate writing program.

So overall, the people are good, the professors are good, the campus is beautiful, the beach is next door...what more could you ask?


----------



## Dro (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got my acceptance!

I'm sort of wondering about Financial Aid at the moment. Anyone have any information?


----------



## skipper (Apr 20, 2011)

How are you planning to pay?

If you're taking out loans, fill out the FAFSA application as soon as possible to get the ball rolling.

I'm not sure when the school wants incoming students to start applying for the School of Film and Television scholarships. You might want to contact Mary Abshire for more info about that.


----------



## chg706 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm officially going to LMU! I'm really excited. Thanks,skipper, for all your information.


----------



## skipper (Apr 21, 2011)

No worries, feel free to ask any more questions. The staff of the School of Film and Television are helpful and they definitely mean well, but they're not always the most organized bunch, especially right now since half of the faculty/staff just moved offices to another building mid-semester and our main film/tv building is be renovated over the summer. 

Hopefully I can answer any questions you have, and if not I'll recommend someone to get in touch with.


----------

